# Is anything wrong with early OCLV frames?



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

Is there anything really wrong with the early generation Trek OCLV frame, back when they were made with the cable running across the top of the top tube? Are they essentially the same frame as newer 5200, 5500 and even the current 5000? Do they ride the same? Has anything been breaking down on them?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

From 1998 and early they had a softer bottom bracket. Everyone complained and in 1999 they changed the construction to make the bottom bracket stiffer. As for the earlier models they had problems with tubes coming apart because they used to much glue. They came apart at the rear triangle and the top tube going into the head tube. If you are looking at an older model why bother.

I would suggest that you bite the bullet spend some money and get a 2004 or 2005 OCLV 5000 model. You can get one around $1700.00 new if you look around.

Road bikes don't wear out. Most people think they need to buy new bikes every two years or so. I would suggest that you buy a new bike that you like and keep it forever.

The problem with buying an older model is that you will some how find that you need to up grade everything and at that point it will cost you more money that a new bike. 

It is always cheaper to just buy a new bike in the begain.

Just trying to help good luck.


----------



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

That's exactly the kind of information I was looking for.


----------



## Bikerchris (Apr 10, 2005)

*How can I identify a '99?*

I see what you mean and I would have little problem parting with the cash for a new 5000. But my wife might. How can I identify a '99 or newer model...is that when they started running the brake cable along side rather than along the top edge of the top tube? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I once found some information about the changes to the oclv 120's

The newer frames are warranted lifetime, and they have that chain catcher on the
bottom bracket.




Bikerchris said:


> I see what you mean and I would have little problem parting with the cash for a new 5000. But my wife might. How can I identify a '99 or newer model...is that when they started running the brake cable along side rather than along the top edge of the top tube?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> I once found some information about the changes to the oclv 120's
> 
> The newer frames are warranted lifetime, and they have that chain catcher on the
> bottom bracket.


Looks like I was a little off on my history..

I think this is simliar if not the information I found before:

http://www.chainreaction.com/oclvhistory.htm

A search on google.com with "oclv 120 changes" found it for me.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

It is not too hard to figure out what year you have. First, you can email TREK the serial number by going to Treks website and they can tell you what year it is.


1999 Trek OCLV 5000 came in Red with White/ Black stickers with 1in threaded fork.
1999 Trek OCLV 5200 came in the Postal Colors and I think White Black stickers 1in threaded fork.
1999 Trek OCLV 5500 came in Black with silver stickers and a 1in threadless fork.

2000 Trek OCLV 5000 was dropped.
2000 Trek OCLV 5200 and 5500 came in 1in Threadless fork.

2001, 2002, 2003 Trek OCLV 5200 and 5500 came in 1 1/8 threadless fork.

I might still have some old brocures still sitting around might have to double check about colors, but that should get you started.


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

I have been riding the OCLV frames since almost the beginning. I believe the earlier models (1996 and older) had a problem breaking at the chain stays. Pre 1999 had problems with the metal sleeve in the bb coming unglued. They changed the design and put a metal face place on the metal insert. And i believe 2000 was the first year for non-threaded headset, except the first couple of years had non-threaded headset(ahead of their time).
Trek usually is pretty good about fixing these known problems even if you are not the original owner. Only problem is that warranty has to go through a dealer first, and if they might stop the process if you are not the original owner.


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

I ride a 96. It had good mileage put on. Then it sat for 6 years while I went into MTB in WV. Picked it up again 2 years ago, rode it since, including through a car accident which broke my rear wheel, and still haven't seen any structural damage. I've upgraded everything except the crank, bb, headset, and brakes. I love the frame so I'm refreshing it until it dies. I've read a lot about problem others have had with older OCLV but I have not experienced any. And since I spent so much time riding MTBs, my road riding style is very similar.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

AsianPersuasion said:


> I ride a 96. It had good mileage put on....I've read a lot about problem others have had with older OCLV but I have not experienced any. And since I spent so much time riding MTBs, my road riding style is very similar.


Similar experience. My 96 has 15-20,000 miles on it and is still running strong. When I bought it there were stories about delaminating bottom brackets, but I have not had any issues with the frame at all.

As far as buying a new bike, there will be better stuff next year. So, a slightly used model at a good price is fine. Then you can get another in a few years. Like when people start telling you that the bottom bracket on your bike isn't stiff enough anymore...


----------

